# Cassette graba lento



## euqataoyuy (Dic 10, 2012)

Hola a todos

Compré un cassette deck con el fin de grabar. La reproducción de este está excelentísima, pero la grabación está un poco lenta.

Qué tipo de mantención debo hacer o qué debería revisar?

Atentamente.-


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 10, 2012)

Trabajas con electrónica?
Normalmente cuando ocurre esto se debe a que esta disincronizado el motor, el 99% de estos tienen control de velocidad en la parte trasera del motor dentro del DEck. es de mucha paciencia, pues necesitas tiempo y cronómetro, ademas un deck que no tenga este problema y lamentablemente el modo ensayo y error, hay otros métodos pero a mi me tocó hacerlo así en mis tiempos.
otra pregunta te diste cuenta de eso cuando colocaste el cassette en otro Equipo?. si es asi quiere decir que tu deck está un poco acelerado, me imagino que las grabaciones que haces en tu deck las escuchas bien en el.
de todos modos debes comparar con otros deck, pues a veces el propio es el que está bien y los otros no.
Como anécdota me sucedió en un estudio de grabación que aún usaban un deck Nakamichi, y optaron por solo escuchar y grabar con el pues no pudieron ponerlo a punto hoy en día en esos estudios solo utilizan para grabación computadoras, pero de ves en cuando yo usomis deck para oir muchas de algunas grabaciones de las que yo hacia en mis años mozos, y aun me gusta.


----------



## euqataoyuy (Dic 10, 2012)

Muchisimas gracias por la respuesta

Preguntando en otros lados me dijeron que le sacara el polvo porque podía ser una piola o correa, hoy voy a abrir el equipo y te dejaré una foto a ver qué tal

Saludos y muchas gracias!!!


----------



## miguelus (Dic 10, 2012)

Buenas noches euqataoyuy

Comom bien te han dicho los motores,  en la parte inferior, tienen un ajuste de velocidad .
Si tieneS buen oído lo puedes ajustar, para ello necesitas una musica que conozcas muy bien.
Hace muchos años me dediqué una temporada al mantenimiento de Casettes de alta calidad.
Tenía unas Casettes grabadas con distintos tonos y a varias frecuencia, me eran muy útiles para ajustar los Azimut de las cabezas y la velocidades de los motores.

Ajustar a "oído" será tan preciso como lo sea tu oído 


Hay un tema que se sepone que no es preciso comentar pero....
La mecánica interna de este tipo de aparatos, no se engrasa jamás
Sería conveniente que realizases una inspección visual de todos los eleméntos mecánicos.
Si ves polvo u otro tipo de suciedad tendrás que limpiarlo cuidadosamente con Alcohol Isopropílicol, para ello puedes emplear un "Bastoncillo de algodón" de los empleados para destrozar los oídos.
Asegúrate que todo está perfectamente limpio, seco y libre de cualquier residuo.
Dependiendo de lo osado que seas, sería conveniente sacar las poleas (todas las que tienen eje) y limpiar perfectamente tanto los ejes como los asentamientos de los mismos. pero ojo, esto último realízalo solamente si te consideras capaz de realizarlo.
Si el equipo tiene algunos años, también es conveniente cambiar todas las correas de goma, normalmente suelen tener medidas normalizadas.

Sal U2


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 10, 2012)

mmmm pero si en PLAY esta bien y en REC lento no creo sea el motor, pues usa solo 1 para las 2 cosas, las bandas lo mismo, yo pensaria en el circuitod e control de velocidad pero de GRABACION, algunos tenian 2 velocidades de grabacion y se seleccionaba con 2 resistencias , yo ubicaria eso primero antes que mover el preset de velocidad del motor, empezaria por el switch que conmuta entre play y rec, que se mueve con la tecla de REC, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## euqataoyuy (Dic 10, 2012)

Gracias por las respuestas, voy a ver que se hace y les cuento como me fue

Saludos


----------



## euqataoyuy (Dic 11, 2012)

Bueno, ayer abrí el deck y lo sople con aire frio y me grabo bien, lo reproduje en el mismo deck para revisar la velocidad de reproduccion y todo bien. Pero al poner el cassette en otros deck sigue sonando lento 

Aparte, abri el deck buscando el famoso regulador de velocidad y no encontre nada, en un rato mas subire unas fotos que le saque

Saludos y muchas gracias



Adjunto una imagen

Me llamo la atención, sobre un punto que destacó un usuario, el tema de que no se engrasaba nada en estos equipos. La pieza que destaqué tenía una grasa, será eso que hace que gire más lento? Otra duda, qué diferencia hay entre alcohol común y corriente con el alcohol isopropilico?

saludos


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 11, 2012)

El motor lo tienes a la izquierda en la foto y al lado parece que tiene la placa del regulador ahí es donde puedes ajustar la velocidad.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 11, 2012)

euqataoyuy dijo:


> Bueno, ayer abrí el deck y lo sople con aire frio y me grabo bien, lo reproduje en el mismo deck para revisar la velocidad de reproduccion y todo bien. Pero al poner el cassette en otros deck sigue sonando lento
> 
> Aparte, abri el deck buscando el famoso regulador de velocidad y no encontre nada, en un rato mas subire unas fotos que le saque
> 
> ...


 
El problema que comentas no esta en el DECK esta en las RPM "Revoluciones por Minuto" de la grabacion, si va a probar en otros DECK como un equipo de hoy en dia no sirve, es como colocar un disco de acetato de 45 a 33RMP

Si el DECK del equipo graba muy bien y reproduce muy bien en el mismo no le veo lioesta graduado para grabar a esas revluciones, si gradua la velocidad del Motor el cual posee un pequeño Trimpot, que esta situado para ajustar en la cubierta del Motor, tiene un pequeño orificio la cual se introduce un estornillador de pala pequeño para graduar la velocidad pero esta ya viene estandar, si la aumenta o disminuye se desfasa, y todo lo que escuches ahi quedara escuchandoce muy rapido o mucho mas lento en el equipo.


----------



## analogico (Dic 11, 2012)

la correa antes que nada

por lo que  cámbiala y limpia las poleas donde va con alcohol
si crees que la correa esta buena lávala con detergente para platos y limpia las poleas con alcohol


----------



## euqataoyuy (Dic 11, 2012)

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> El problema que comentas no esta en el DECK esta en las RPM "Revoluciones por Minuto" de la grabacion, si va a probar en otros DECK como un equipo de hoy en dia no sirve, es como colocar un disco de acetato de 45 a 33RMP
> 
> Si el DECK del equipo graba muy bien y reproduce muy bien en el mismo no le veo lioesta graduado para grabar a esas revluciones, si gradua la velocidad del Motor el cual posee un pequeño Trimpot, que esta situado para ajustar en la cubierta del Motor, tiene un pequeño orificio la cual se introduce un estornillador de pala pequeño para graduar la velocidad pero esta ya viene estandar, si la aumenta o disminuye se desfasa, y todo lo que escuches ahi quedara escuchandoce muy rapido o mucho mas lento en el equipo.



Mira, encontre estas fotos, te adjunto una , donde esta marcado es el trimpot???


http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3233/3078149808_9b341f3aec_o.jpg

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3256/3103925177_38f2d0bd0f_o.jpg

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3285/3075695478_3527659bd8_o.jpg

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3190/3078151292_95b52f4f1d_o.jpg

Lo otro, yo uso para grabar pero para ser escuchados en otros equipos, entonces necesito que se escuche bien en cualquier sistema, gracias!!!!!!!!!

Atento  a sus respuestas



analogico dijo:


> la correa antes que nada
> 
> por lo que  cámbiala y limpia las poleas donde va con alcohol
> si crees que la correa esta buena lávala con detergente para platos y limpia las poleas con alcohol



Amigo

Cómo puedo saber si está mala o no? Yo la veo normal


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 11, 2012)

euqataoyuy dijo:


> Mira, encontre estas fotos, te adjunto una , donde esta marcado es el trimpot???
> 
> 
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3233/3078149808_9b341f3aec_o.jpg
> ...


 
Al parecer ese modelo del Motor no trae el Trimpot incorporado, veo que trae un ajuste apartesubo una imagen ya que esta situado en un pequeño PCB a menos que ese sea el ajuste de Ganancia del audio mas no del motorhabria que probar....

Huy es que las RPM de su equipo son muy diferentes a las de los actual, porque asi como le puse el ejemplo de los discos de acetato cada uno esta fijo a ciertas RPM sea 33 o 45, si graba algo mas rapido eso si ajustandolo a lo ideal en el equipo y luego lo reproduce en alguno actual funciona super, pero si lo coloca en el mismo ira mucho mas rapido, debe colocarle un regulador que a cierto nivel pueda grabar y pueda reproducir en cualquier sistema de audio actual, y luego regular para que nuevamente pueda escuchar la musica grabada en su equipo, ese ajuste precisamente lo traen son los tocadiscos


----------



## euqataoyuy (Dic 11, 2012)

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> Al parecer ese modelo del Motor no trae el Trimpot incorporado, veo que trae un ajuste apartesubo una imagen ya que esta situado en un pequeño PCB a menos que ese sea el ajuste de Ganancia del audio mas no del motorhabria que probar....
> 
> Huy es que las RPM de su equipo son muy diferentes a las de los actual, porque asi como le puse el ejemplo de los discos de acetato cada uno esta fijo a ciertas RPM sea 33 o 45, si graba algo mas rapido eso si ajustandolo a lo ideal en el equipo y luego lo reproduce en alguno actual funciona super, pero si lo coloca en el mismo ira mucho mas rapido, debe colocarle un regulador que a cierto nivel pueda grabar y pueda reproducir en cualquier sistema de audio actual, y luego regular para que nuevamente pueda escuchar la musica grabada en su equipo, ese ajuste precisamente lo traen son los tocadiscos



Yo creo lo mismo, que viene bien setteado para escuchar en el mismo deck pero no para otros equipos actuales, por lo tanto tendría que "acelerarlo" un poco, el tema es DONDE puedo hacer eso! 

Saludos y atento a las respuestas


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 11, 2012)

euqataoyuy dijo:


> Yo creo lo mismo, que viene bien setteado para escuchar en el mismo deck pero no para otros equipos actuales, por lo tanto tendría que "acelerarlo" un poco, el tema es DONDE puedo hacer eso!
> 
> Saludos y atento a las respuestas


 
Por ello subi la imagen la vioooooooo ahi hay un posible Trimpot que ajusta pero hay que estar seguro si esa plaquita ajusta al Motor o ajusta la Ganancia del Audioporque es que la gran mayoria de motores  de Deck sea antiguo o actual lo traen en el mismo motor para ajustar la velocidadque raro que este no se le vea a menos que retirando la recubierta este ahi

Fijece en esta imagen del motor si ve un pequeño orificio negro en el motor, pues ese es el ajuste, cosa que a ese motor de su equipo no se ve, trae uno en el centro pero ese es del eje


----------



## euqataoyuy (Dic 11, 2012)

Jajajaj perdon, no la vi

Si, yo tambien creo que ahi podria estar ese regulador.

En la otra imagen que dejas dónde estaría el regulador?????


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 11, 2012)

euqataoyuy dijo:


> Jajajaj perdon, no la vi
> 
> Si, yo tambien creo que ahi podria estar ese regulador.
> 
> En la otra imagen que dejas dónde estaría el regulador?????


 
si eso me detalle pues en esa imagen el ajuste estaria dentro del Motor en esta imagen que subo lo puede detallar, el cual con un pequeño destornillador se ajusta la velocidad como comente la gran mayoria lo traen, lo negro es un protector de goma que aisla el PCB del chasis del motor... y por ese pequeño orificio se realiza el ajuste


----------



## analogico (Dic 11, 2012)

euqataoyuy dijo:


> Cómo puedo saber si está mala o no? Yo la veo normal


si esta mala brillan o se ve quebrada


de todos modos lávala y lava las poleas

las poleas las lavas con alcohol
las  correas con detergente para platos y agua las secas con una toalla
 asi arregle una falla similar ayer



aunque la tentación es grande  no muevas el ajuste hasta agotar las otras opciones


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 11, 2012)

euqataoyuy dijo:


> Bueno, ayer abrí el deck y lo sople con aire frio y me grabo bien, lo reproduje en el mismo deck para revisar la velocidad de reproduccion y todo bien. Pero al poner el cassette en otros deck sigue sonando lento
> 
> Aparte, abri el deck buscando el famoso regulador de velocidad y no encontre nada, en un rato mas subire unas fotos que le saque
> 
> ...


Plantear mal una pregunta lleva a estos desastres, si hubieras dicho QUE SONABA LENTO EN OTRO DECK te habriamos dicho que tenes baja la velocidad del motor y listo, pero como decias que en play estaba bien (se asume que es con varios casetes no solo con el grabado en el) se deduce que la velocidad de play esta bien ajustada, pero no es asi pues esta grabando lento y esa grabacion lenta SUENA bien en un reproductor lento, porque se esta reproduciendo a la misma velocidad de grabacion, pero ahora al reproducir en otro deck suena lento obvio se grabo mal, solo debes ajustar la velocidad del motor y ya, hacer servicio  alos engranes y correas, poleas etc , chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2012)

fdesergio dijo:


> mmmm pero si en PLAY esta bien y en REC lento no creo sea el motor, pues usa solo 1 para las 2 cosas, las bandas lo mismo, yo pensaria en el circuitod e control de velocidad pero de GRABACION, algunos tenian 2 velocidades de grabacion y se seleccionaba con 2 resistencias , yo ubicaria eso primero antes que mover el preset de velocidad del motor, empezaria por el switch que conmuta entre play y rec, que se mueve con la tecla de REC, chauuuuuuuuuu


 

Pensaba en lo mismo 

Accioná varias veces el modo "copiado rápido" a ver si se soluciona . . .


----------



## euqataoyuy (Dic 11, 2012)

fdesergio dijo:


> Plantear mal una pregunta lleva a estos desastres, si hubieras dicho QUE SONABA LENTO EN OTRO DECK te habriamos dicho que tenes baja la velocidad del motor y listo, pero como decias que en play estaba bien (se asume que es con varios casetes no solo con el grabado en el) se deduce que la velocidad de play esta bien ajustada, pero no es asi pues esta grabando lento y esa grabacion lenta SUENA bien en un reproductor lento, porque se esta reproduciendo a la misma velocidad de grabacion, pero ahora al reproducir en otro deck suena lento obvio se grabo mal, solo debes ajustar la velocidad del motor y ya, hacer servicio  alos engranes y correas, poleas etc , chauuuuuuuuuuu



No plantié mal la pregunta ya que fuí contando los hechos a lo largo de este posteo y destaqué que una vez que lo limpié me grabó y reprodujo bien pero no asi en otros deck, por eso destacto

GRABA Y REPRODUCE BIEN EN EL DECK EN CUESTIÓN PERO REPRODUCE LENTO LO GRABADO EN OTROS DECK

La opción que estoy considerando es acelerar un poco el giro del motor nomàs, ya que para mis propósitos, debe reproducir bien en otros equipos, no en el deck en cuestión



DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> si eso me detalle pues en esa imagen el ajuste estaria dentro del Motor en esta imagen que subo lo puede detallar, el cual con un pequeño destornillador se ajusta la velocidad como comente la gran mayoria lo traen, lo negro es un protector de goma que aisla el PCB del chasis del motor... y por ese pequeño orificio se realiza el ajuste



Si viejo, cuando tenga un poco de tiempo revisaré y aceleraré un poco el tema, ahí te cuento cómo nos va!


----------

